# How to stop surface agitation from Aquaclear HOB filter?



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello.

I have a moss tank growing which also has a ton of giant duckweed needed to create shade from the light. However, my aquaclear just keeps pushing everything around and is making a giant mess out of the duckweed. Is there a contraption or something that I can DIY which would stop this from happening?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

If you fill it to where the water goes above the lip of the output the agitation is slightly less...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you tried turning it down to it's lowest flow rate, and filling the tank right up, to over the lip of the angled outflow bar ?


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

If you want to keep the floaters away from the filter outlet, they make floating feeding rings. you can tuck part of the ring behind the filter outlet and that would keep them from getting pushed below the surface.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Check the planted hob thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=170324


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

If you placed a pc of clear acrylic, 1/8" x 1" x width of the aquarium, on the front and rear edge of the aquarium dividing off the HOB from the duck weed that would solve the problem. Being 1" deep it would separate the the surface so the duckweed would not be pushed around by current. Clear acrylic wouldn't be so noticeable. 1/8" thick won't flex to bad of course 1/4" would be better.

This is based on placing the HOB on the back corner of the tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

if you are ever at bed bath and beyond or any 99 cent store, they sell those soap dishes with the suction cups. you can use one of those under the hob return to diffuse the flow. To buffer further, stuff filter floss or sponge in the soap dish itself.

off topic, im totally eyeing your White crystals at the moment!


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I have an AC20 with frogbit in there, and it reaches some equilibrium there no floaters get pushed down. But the frogbit managed to keep the duckweed/salvinia from going everywhere. Soo...larger floaters?


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've placed a filter pad along the outflow so the water falls over the pad and then into the water. It helped a lot. Here's some info on how to do it: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...et-rid-of-those-tiny-bubbles-from-HOB-filters


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks all for the suggestions. Since it's Saturday I'll most likely try all of them! 






acitydweller said:


> off topic, im totally eyeing your White crystals at the moment!


They are very nice, very hardy. Not in a rush to sell them, I actually would like any excuse to keep them, especially since a few of them are pure white like snow. ;-)


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

You can cut a plastic water bottle in half and use it to direct the flow to the back wall of the aquarium.


----------



## acmarauder (May 9, 2012)

Get a large rubber band that will fit around the entire filter box, then cut a piece of filter sponge to fit the filter return and slide it behind the rubber band. I had a giant bag of rubber bands handy from when my wife used to teach, so I dug around till I found one that had just enough tension to hold the sponge but not get wet. I never had any issues.


----------



## KlintZquarium (Jul 22, 2012)

radioman said:


> You can cut a plastic water bottle in half and use it to direct the flow to the back wall of the aquarium.


If you do this, be sure to direct the flow _away_ from the inlet tube to the AquaClear. Otherwise, you'll short-circuit the effectiveness of the filter itself--you'll essentially be filtering filtered water and not the water from around the rest of the tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

KlintZquarium said:


> If you do this, be sure to direct the flow _away_ from the inlet tube to the AquaClear. Otherwise, you'll short-circuit the effectiveness of the filter itself--you'll essentially be filtering filtered water and not the water from around the rest of the tank.


roud: Exactly what I though when I read that 'fix'


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

So I tried a few of them and finally got one to work.

1. I was going to go with the soap dish idea but there are no walmarts nor targets by me. Didn't feel like driving far. So this idea was not tested.

2. Cut the water bottle in half and placed it over the filter. This worked somehow but the water was not shooting to the side of the bottle. Now the current was going sideways instead of forward.

3. Purchased some filter media and placed it on the filter. Now there is no more current.

I know it doesn't look pretty but I don't care since this is strictly a moss growout plant. I like mosses.


----------

